
Wikipedia is dying - Mz
https://newrepublic.com/minutes/126871/wikipedia-dying
======
orionblastar
Yeah I was an editor (was not paid, would edit articles to add more
information, etc) and I found out what a Page Miester is called as they
quickly reverted my edits about BBS Games (I referenced an old magazine about
BBSes, they claimed if it wasn't on the Internet it doesn't count) and the
OS/2 article about a deal IBM made with Commodore to get the Amiga GUI in a
book by Eric Raymond (Who they said was non-notable and so what his History of
Unix book).

What really got me was an AI bot that reverted everything I wrote because they
thought it was a troll because I had issues with grammar and spelling. Owner
apologized to me, but didn't know how to train it to avoid reverting my
articles. Asked me to train it, and I have no idea how to train his AI bot as
I didn't develop it.

